# Porn habits



## Ceuper (May 5, 2009)

*NOTE THAT LINKS IN THIS THREAD WILL BE NSFW, for you folks under 18. Or at work...*


That's right. I'm curious as to everyone's preferences for PORN! Please check all that apply, and have a nice day.


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

Is there supposed to be a poll or something? Cause I don't see it.


----------



## Ceuper (May 5, 2009)

I see it. :/ Maybe you didn't wait long enough.


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I see it. :/ Maybe you didn't wait long enough.



I just got her too fast.

I use http://e621.net/post?tags=&searchDefault=Search (*NSFW* obviously) on that off chance I feel the need too...


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 5, 2009)

I go to Yiffstar and E621


----------



## Ceuper (May 5, 2009)

I think I'm curious as to how many of us use furry sites exclusively to human porn. I personally voted for YouPorn and FurAffinity. I forgot about Yiffstar (I like stories) but I guess I ran out of poll options anyway. I often find 'real' porn pretty disgusting, as there's something just... wrong about watching people have sex. Not that there isn't a lot of digusting furry porn, but I just stay away from it. Sometimes I just need more than cartoons and drawings, though. :/


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I think I'm curious as to how many of us use furry sites exclusively to human porn. I personally voted for YouPorn and FurAffinity. I forgot about Yiffstar (I like stories) but I guess I ran out of poll options anyway. I often find 'real' porn pretty disgusting, as there's something just... wrong about watching people have sex. Not that there isn't a lot of digusting furry porn, but I just stay away from it. Sometimes I just need more than cartoons and drawings, though. :/



I prefer the awwww moments more then sexual ones, but I'm only human and need to do the deed just like everyone else. Regular porn's boring, I've been there IRL so why do I need picture/video stimulation?


----------



## Ceuper (May 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I prefer the awwww moments more then sexual ones, but I'm only human and need to do the deed just like everyone else. Regular porn's boring, I've been there IRL so why do I need picture/video stimulation?



Yeah. Romance turns me on quite a lot and the best romance is with furry stories/art. Generally I use that, or my imagination. 

Sometimes I just want to watch people fuck, though. :[


----------



## Jelly (May 5, 2009)

*chan
ro89.com
e621.net
[æ”˜å¤·]http://monster-girl.homelinux.net/upload.cgi?page=4&lm=40&sort=&rev=&lang=en[/æ”˜å¤·]
rule34.paheal.net

ETC


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 5, 2009)

Jelly stick a warning on that link it's full of moonspeak


----------



## south syde dobe (May 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> *chan
> ro89.com
> e621.net
> http://monster-girl.homelinux.net/upload.cgi?page=4&lm=40&sort=&rev=&lang=en
> ...


 
I'm afraid to click on the link D:


----------



## Smelge (May 5, 2009)

True story, I'm not a porn fan.

The majority of porn is just an ugly bloke sticking meat in some random teen. Woo. Theres no emotion. When it's obviously a couple then it's actually interesting, and they show affection for each other rather than the old formula.

1 - Girl in room
2 - knickers are removed for no apparent reason
3 - Gratuitous cunt-shot
4 - Man appears
5 - Man flops porksword out
6 - Girl pulls "oh my god that's huge" face, regardless of actual size
7 - Girl blowjobs
8 - Bloke sticks it in her and pounds away, with the sound of wet meat slapping together like an erotic butchers shop.
9 - Girl makes odd noises
10 - Bloke pulls love-truncheon out and spluffs all over her.
11 - Girl apparently gets off on this.
12 - Meh.

Boooooring.


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> True story, I'm not a porn fan.
> 
> The majority of porn is just an ugly bloke sticking meat in some random teen. Woo. Theres no emotion. When it's obviously a couple then it's actually interesting, and they show affection for each other rather than the old formula.
> 
> ...



This post is filled with win, I totally agree.


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Sometimes I just want to watch people fuck, though. :[



I have an imagination for that very reason. :/


----------



## Holsety (May 5, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I think I'm curious as to how many of us use furry sites exclusively to human porn. I personally voted for YouPorn and FurAffinity. I forgot about Yiffstar (I like stories) but I guess I ran out of poll options anyway. I often find 'real' porn pretty disgusting, as there's something just... wrong about watching people have sex. Not that there isn't a lot of digusting furry porn, but I just stay away from it. Sometimes I just need more than cartoons and drawings, though. :/



Pretty much the same for me, most of the time there's just something about regular porn that makes me feel horrible on the inside while furry is perfectly okay :X

I feel ass backwards.


----------



## Ceuper (May 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I have an imagination for that very reason. :/




I have a very excellent visual imagination but it's sometimes still not enough. I have a preference for a particular video of a guy ejaculating. >.<


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 5, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> True story, I'm not a porn fan.
> 
> The majority of porn is just an ugly bloke sticking meat in some random teen. Woo. Theres no emotion. When it's obviously a couple then it's actually interesting, and they show affection for each other rather than the old formula.
> 
> ...



Stick fursuits on both of them and furries around the world splooge their pants in synch with each other.

Or draw pictures of animal people doing these things, post it on furaffinity, and *BAM*!  1000 pageviews.


----------



## pheonix (May 5, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I have a very excellent visual imagination but it's sometimes still not enough. I have a preference for a particular video of a guy ejaculating. >.<



To each his own. My mind is the only thing that can get me to finish the deed...or a nice furry pic. >.>


----------



## Smelge (May 5, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Stick fursuits on both of them and furries around the world splooge their pants in synch with each other.



Still wouldn't interest me.

I'd be too busy thinking things like "why the shit am I watching this?", "all you can see is the guys cock" and "how the hell would you get that out of a fursuit?".

Seriously, some of the kids in the art class I take got their hands on a pack of fake fur in many colours, so I've had a proper look at the stuff, and theres no way in hell any sticky fluid is coming back out of that stuff once it's in.

Totally impractical.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 5, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Still wouldn't interest me.
> 
> I'd be too busy thinking things like "why the shit am I watching this?", "all you can see is the guys cock" and "how the hell would you get that out of a fursuit?".
> 
> ...



See next point - drawn medium.


----------



## Russ (May 5, 2009)

As far as furry porn goes, I alternate between VCL (haven't been there in ages though), fchan and FA. Occasionally I will see some others but those are the ones I frequent.

Occasionally I look at human porn. Mostly Google but even then, some sites I find and prefer are sites I already been to.

I have a very strong imagination hence I don't need to look at porn often. When I look at porn its because A) I am bored and there is nothing better to do or B) I'm shopping around some stuff for my imagination C) For laughs. Some stuff is too weird.


----------



## Corto (May 5, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> http://monster-girl.homelinux.net/upload.cgi?page=4&lm=40&sort=&rev=&lang=en



Jesus Christ


----------



## SirRob (May 5, 2009)

I don't go looking for porn. 

Transformation = My porn. >_>


----------



## PriestRevan (May 5, 2009)

Youporn, xTube, FA, Google. 

And maybe more, I don't know.


----------



## X (May 5, 2009)

rule34.paheal.net

fchan.us

lu.scio.us

furaffinity.net

e621.net

myincesthehentai.com (so what :V)

desuchan.net


there are more, but i cant remember at this time.

oh, and obviously enough these web pages are all NSFW.


----------



## Gavrill (May 5, 2009)

X said:


> rule34.paheal.net
> 
> e621.net
> 
> desuchan.net


This plus danburoo/gelburoo.


----------



## Icarus (May 5, 2009)

herpy.net
dammitfreehaven.com


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 5, 2009)

FurAffinity (obvious), Fchan.  As for other - Rule 34, e621, and one or two others.


----------



## alicewater (May 5, 2009)

I usually DL gay and lesbian porn from Isohunt using BitTorrent.
That's where I DL'd nine Beast paint vid's. 
Best part is you don't have to be a member or pay anything.


----------



## Selia (May 5, 2009)

I use E621.net mainly, hehe ^_^


----------



## Darkwing (May 5, 2009)

I don't look at porn, due to my strong visual imagination I don't need it.


----------



## Jelly (May 5, 2009)

Corto said:


> Jesus Christ



Hey.
I'm having an intimate moment with your forums, here.
Just...just, you know, stay still for a few more minutes.


----------



## Kryn (May 5, 2009)

I think this poll just proves most of us came here for the porn.


----------



## Jelly (May 5, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I think this poll just proves most of us came here for the porn.



Actually, a friend of a friend put together a search tracker for FA, and it determined that "Vore" is the most heavily searched term on the site.
I stand by this vague assertion based on another vague assertion.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 5, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I think this poll just proves most of us came here for the porn.



YOU SIR ARE A BIGOT AND A MORON.  FURRIES ARE NONSEXUAL BEINGS THAT ARE HERE FOR ART AND CREATIVITY.  HOW DARE YOU SAY FURRIES MAKE PORN!?  FURSECUTION!

/thread


----------



## HoneyPup (May 6, 2009)

http://stories.xnxx.com/
I like stories.


----------



## Jelly (May 6, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> http://stories.xnxx.com/
> I like stories.



"Jonasâ€™ seminal cream bubbled and boiled within his testicle sack."

This is a fun thread.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (May 6, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I don't go looking for porn.
> 
> Transformation = My porn. >_>


Well you keep rocking like that ftr. :3 \\m//


----------



## PriestRevan (May 6, 2009)

What's xHamster?


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2009)

Youtube.

Porn is always best on youtube.


----------



## PriestRevan (May 6, 2009)

No, seriously guys, what is xHamster?


----------



## PriestRevan (May 6, 2009)

WHAT IS xHAMSTER?


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (May 6, 2009)

For my other i would have to say Chubspot, bellybuilders and various yahoo groups and blogs.


----------



## PriestRevan (May 6, 2009)

xHamster sounds like a stupid site.


----------



## PriestRevan (May 6, 2009)

SUCK MEH PENIS. 

On xHamster. :3


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 6, 2009)

Furaffinity and e621 are all I need


----------



## ArielMT (May 6, 2009)

Others: VCL, iiChan/Wakachan, a yahoo group or two (unless yahoo has successfully "accidentally" deleted those, too), a tiny handful of kink sites if I can remember them, and googling for kinks if I can't.  There used to be more sites I went to for standard fare, kink-free porn, but I can't remember them anymore.

My collection does not grow very fast, and it's probably shrinking.  inb4pilljokes


----------



## Ceuper (May 6, 2009)

I'm generally pretty underwhelmed by the quality of furry porn out there. Ugh. At least I can draw my own. I didn't realize e621 was so popular - I didn't even know it existed until about a week ago.

Thanks for the votes. :>


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2009)

Kryn said:


> I think this poll just proves most of us came here for the porn.


 
I agree 110% but everyone knows this already lmao


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

I can't view pr0ns here, I've been stripped of my privileges. ]:<


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I can't view pr0ns here, I've been stripped of my privileges. ]:<


 
lolwat?
how did that happen?


----------



## Meeew (May 6, 2009)

paws.ru 
fantasti.cc

:3


----------



## shebawolf145 (May 6, 2009)

OK..I'm going to be completly honesty here. I have looked at porn a few times. I really don't like to though. I have looked at xtube once...found it on accident actually. FA...its hard not to see all the porn...


----------



## ArielMT (May 6, 2009)

And I forgot to throw in a vote that I'm not here just for the porn.  It's admittedly a part, but only a part.


----------



## Patton89 (May 6, 2009)

Heh. 
i only look at female/straight furry porn and sometimes some "normal porn". I tried to look at "real" commercial porn movies once and it seemed, well so unnatural and faked. I mean seriously, porn movies are sometimes very ugly and the actors look so creepy. I cant understand how something like that could get someone turned on.
Not to mention they are BORING. And i do use my own imagination a lot obviously.

So its 
Fchan 
FA. 
Some other sites.

And im not in for the porn only. I like the art style a lot. I also find the entire anthro concept intresting from scientific viewpoint.


----------



## matt561 (May 6, 2009)

Rule34 is epic

also i did not know there was pr0n on fur affinity


----------



## Xaerun (May 6, 2009)

matt561 said:


> Rule34 is epic
> 
> also i did not know there was pr0n on fur affinity


Oh Christ I lol'd.
You'd better believe it.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Oh Christ I lol'd.
> You'd better believe it.


 
There is porn on my FA D:<
lol jk :3


----------



## ToeClaws (May 6, 2009)

I don't look at human porn - it's just nasty.  I hit up the usual fur sites - FA, F-chan, VCL and some other fur's that have direct sites.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 6, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> True story, I'm not a porn fan.
> 
> The majority of porn is just an ugly bloke sticking meat in some random teen. Woo. Theres no emotion. When it's obviously a couple then it's actually interesting, and they show affection for each other rather than the old formula.
> 
> ...



True, and gay porn is usually much worse if not completely horrifying. So I stick with furry


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2009)

Doujinshi > everything


----------



## matt561 (May 6, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Oh Christ I lol'd.
> You'd better believe it.


 Fuuuuuuuuck im missing out


----------



## LizardKing (May 6, 2009)

d:\lk\3d\lightwave\dragon\

95% of my porn right there, the other 5% from fchan and FA


----------



## Ceuper (May 6, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> d:\lk\3d\lightwave\dragon\
> 
> 95% of my porn right there, the other 5% from fchan and FA



Ah, an autopornographer. A rare class of organisms.


----------



## Slade (May 6, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I think I'm curious as to how many of us use furry sites exclusively to human porn. I personally voted for YouPorn and FurAffinity. I forgot about Yiffstar (I like stories) but I guess I ran out of poll options anyway. I often find 'real' porn pretty disgusting, as there's something just... wrong about watching people have sex. Not that there isn't a lot of digusting furry porn, but I just stay away from it. Sometimes I just need more than cartoons and drawings, though. :/


This.
Also, e621 is win.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 6, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Doujinshi > everything


 This.


ToeClaws said:


> I don't look at White human porn - it's just nasty. I hit up the usual fur sites - FA, F-chan, VCL and some other fur's that have direct sites.


 Fixed.


----------



## pheonix (May 6, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lolwat?
> how did that happen?



Couldn't log into my old page, complain about it, nothing could be done, create new page, info didn't match the old page's, level 20 v to 17 :V


----------



## FurForCameron (May 6, 2009)

Fchan, FA, and sometimes random sites. Might check out e621 sometime, looked through it once a bit, seemed like a pretty practical site. In fact, I'll go now! *zip*


----------



## FurForCameron (May 6, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> True, and gay porn is usually much worse if not completely horrifying.


:[


----------



## Rami (May 6, 2009)

I used to be very addicted. Rule34, FChan, FA, Xtube, and a few others. But lately I've cut back and even then it's very rare for me to willingly go find something to paw off to these days due to a few personal issues about the whole deal about it.

...Still have my old folders of yiffy art though, don't want all of that going to waste.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 6, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> :[



What are you agreeing or do you think I'm bashing gay porn? Lol I am gay. I just can't stand gay human porn 90% of the time because it's either hairless twinks, muscly dudes with ugly faces or bears dressed up in bondage outfits 

I luff gay furry porn lol, that's the only porn I look at.

Just for clarification.


----------



## Ceuper (May 6, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> What are you agreeing or do you think I'm bashing gay porn? Lol I am gay. I just can't stand gay human porn 90% of the time because it's either hairless twinks, muscly dudes with ugly faces or bears dressed up in bondage outfits



The speaker of the truth. Talk about spreading the stereotype of all gay guys being ass raping, sex depraved lunatics. :/  HURR HURR. That's why I like solo videos of dudes jacking off. :>


----------



## The Grey One (May 6, 2009)

I've looked at XTube a couple of times in the past, but I mostly go onto FA to look at that sort of stuff.


----------



## FanaticRat (May 6, 2009)

I usually go to Fchan, AGNPH, or 4chan. Occasionally I'll use my FA or go on YouPorn or Yiffstar. I've been trying to cut back lately, though.

I also find it kinda funny that I don't find a lot of human yaoi attractive, although that may just be because my pool is mostly of guys getting raped and stuff. :/


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 6, 2009)

ychan
fchan
yiffstar
e621.net
herpy.net/gallery
pornhub

and a whole lot more =3


----------



## FurForCameron (May 6, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> What are you agreeing or do you think I'm bashing gay porn? Lol I am gay. I just can't stand gay human porn 90% of the time because it's either hairless twinks, muscly dudes with ugly faces or bears dressed up in bondage outfits
> 
> I luff gay furry porn lol, that's the only porn I look at.
> 
> Just for clarification.


 
I was joking, hehe. It's not the greatest, I agree. :/


----------



## ToeClaws (May 6, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> ToeClaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gah... no, I don't care if the human is flaming hot pink - humans just aren't attractive doing porn.  We look like apes... 'cause we are.  So I guess you can broaden that to say I don't like apes.  Blech.


----------



## Ratte (May 6, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Gah... no, I don't care if the human is flaming hot pink - humans just aren't attractive doing porn.  We look like apes... 'cause we are.  So I guess you can broaden that to say I don't like apes.  Blech.



Sunburns...

A new fetish?


----------



## FurForCameron (May 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Sunburns...
> 
> A new fetish?



Artists, get over here. This is a breakthrough.


----------



## ArielMT (May 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Sunburns...
> 
> A new fetish?



BRB, new thread on fchan/a/.

... Wait.  How _does_ a furry get sunburn?  And how can another tell?


----------



## Kirbizard (May 7, 2009)

I'm willing to make a bet that at least 80% of furs here use e621.net. Why am I not seeing it in this poll? :<


----------



## Ceuper (May 7, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> I'm willing to make a bet that at least 80% of furs here use e621.net. Why am I not seeing it in this poll? :<



Sorry, I forgot about it/didn't realize it was so popular. I'd never heard of it until a week ago. I would make different options if I were to remake the poll now...


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 7, 2009)

You missed Encyclopedia Dramatica.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 7, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Sorry, I forgot about it/didn't realize it was so popular. I'd never heard of it until a week ago. I would make different options if I were to remake the poll now...


Well good, because I primarily use e621, fchan, AGNPH and /b/ for any pr0n needs. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Couldn't log into my old page, complain about it, nothing could be done, create new page, info didn't match the old page's, level 20 v to 17 :V


 
So it became on age issue?


----------

